# Handy free iPhone app



## hokie01 (Nov 4, 2009)

Thought this may be useful to everyone. Petcentric iPhone app that locates pre-screened pet friendly places near you like hotels, parks, restaurants.

http://www.petcentric.com/Fun-Games/Downloads.aspx


----------

